# Hello Hello



## william83 (Jan 8, 2011)

Greetings fellow haunters world wide. My name is Bill, my friend and i have been doing home haunts for the past 4 years. Pushing the envelope each year with pressure sensors, Pepper's ghost illusions and lots and lots of pvc . However I'm really looking forward to learning countless tricks and tips from yall.

It is my ultimate dream to make my own dark ride in my garage. However until I get my own place and an endless Halloween budget I will continue to marvel at the posts and you tube video links of (Scream in the Dark) and (Terror on the Butte). You guys blow me away.

Happy Haunting,

Bill


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## william83 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Johnny or is it Mr. Leather Face.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum , Bill. Post some pics of your haunt when you have a chance.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Bill - I'm new too, but welcome to the forum !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Bill.....


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Bill. Come in, check out the haunt. I'm afraid once you're here you can never leave. Muhahahahh...cough... cough.... I just can't pull off that spooky laugh like I used to.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard, I've always dreamed of a home dark ride also.


----------

